# Upgrading saddle on my Sempre



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

I've been doing my research and from what I've read (not from actual experience, jut reading), the Selle SMP Dynamic looks like a great saddle. I'm not satisfied with my stock San Marco saddle. It's OK, but not great. Just wondering how many of you have upgraded your saddle and what you have chosen. I'm hoping to get some suggestions on other saddles to look into. If it helps, I'm about 6'1", 32" waist, about 170 lbs. Thanks in advance, and as always, if you have pics, please share!


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Brooks Swallow.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

everyones posterior and other delicate bits will prefer a different saddle. try a few.

for what it's worth i ride the selle italia flites... the original shape...


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

skhan007 said:


> I've been doing my research and from what I've read (not from actual experience, jut reading), the Selle SMP Dynamic looks like a great saddle. I'm not satisfied with my stock San Marco saddle. It's OK, but not great. Just wondering how many of you have upgraded your saddle and what you have chosen. I'm hoping to get some suggestions on other saddles to look into. If it helps, I'm about 6'1", 32" waist, about 170 lbs. Thanks in advance, and as always, if you have pics, please share!


Many shops have a "test saddle" program. You can borrow a saddle and try it out for a week or so. This is the best way to find the right saddle.

I use Selle Italia ProLink on all my road bikes and a Brooks B-17 for my mountain bike.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

I used to love SMP but in the end I found that a curved saddle restricted my ability to rotate my hips out of the "sweet spot" where the curve is. Since then I started using all flat saddles with cutouts such as the following:

Specialized Toupe
Selle San Marco Mantra (current fav)
Selle Italia Superflow SLR
Selle Italia Flight Flo


----------



## LePatron (Jan 5, 2011)

I keep going back to the Fizik Aliante. After experimenting with a few other such as SMP as well as Arione and Antares models, I splurged on a full carbon braided rail Aliante.


----------



## tkmeister (Oct 26, 2010)

I just made the switch. San Marco Fonza was okay but any ride longer than 40miles, I I got uncomfortable. I haven't put too many miles on my new SMP saddle yet and just getting used to it. It was initially tricky to set it up but after some adjusting, I think I have it all dialed in now. I did a 50mi ride on Sunday and felt no discomfort. I am 6' 168lb and seems like the Dynamic works just fine.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I did 184 km on my SMP Full Carbon into a headwind and partly torrential rain this Saturday and I didn't give my saddle a single thought. 
But I ride an Infinito, though.


----------



## bluemonday (Apr 25, 2012)

Fizik Aliante, I'm relatively new to it -- but very comfy.


----------



## Oncojeans (Jan 14, 2012)

*Selle SMP Pro*

Fantastic, anatomically designed saddle to protect one's neuro-vascular anatomy in the gentleman's area.......and superbly comfortable too!


----------

